# Aide pour mettre a jour ibook g3



## Valiumop (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Alors voila, je suis un petit novice du mac et je cherche un peu d'aide pour ma nouvelle machine.
J'ai acheté d'occas' un ibook g3 (100E), je crois un dual usb dit-on. Et j'aimerais qu'il soit comme neuf, je veux bien les rayures sur la coque mais pas les configs, les prog et les fichiers de l'encien propriétaire, que l'OS soit tout neuf quoi.
Il tourne sur le premier OS X je crois, alors je sais que pour lui donner une nouvelle jeunesse il me faudrais de la ram, (Laquelle au passage???).
Le bonhomme m'a donné aussi les cd d'install vendus avec a l'epoque.
Donc voila si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je lui serai bien reconnaissant (au passage le language mac ne me cotoie pas trop alors si vous pouviez utiliser des termes classique ce serait sympa).

PS: Navré si je me suis trompé de categorie dans le forum, j'espere que non!

Merci bien​


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2008)

O n a besoin de plus d'infos 
Et ô simplicité du Mac , tu as une zone dédiée

menu pomme ( à gauche)
" A propos de ce mac"
-te donnne l'OS
et en cliquant " plus d'infos" tu as...plus d'infos dans les divers sous rubriques


--
pour remettre à neuf , c'est simple tu réinstalles et ca te mettra un OS tout neuf

Attention 
il est possible que les CD d'origine ne soient pas ceux de l'OS installé presentement
verifier avant de se lancer 
( et voir si les cd de l'OS sur le mac ont été fournis)


----------



## Trompe la Mort (19 Mars 2008)

Il doit être fourni avec Mac OS X 10.1, le truc c'est que tu vas pas pouvoir faire tourner un seul logiciel récent avec ça, et en plus il rame.

L'idéal serait de le passer sous 10.3 voire 10.4, selon la RAM disponible. Pour ça il faut trouver des CD ou DVD d'installation universels, tu trouveras sans doute ton bonheur dans les petites annonces.


----------



## Valiumop (20 Mars 2008)

Merci a vous, voila j'avais bien les cd d'install fournis avec, je l'ai ré-installé tout neuf, nickel. Mais là j'ai un gros probleme! J'ai un disque dur externe (500go) et un ipod video basique en mode dd externe, tous deux habitués a mon pc et voila que le mac voit quand un se connecte (il bourdonne, rame et tout ça) mais il ne me les affiche pas, pas moyen d'y acceder... que faire?? Je ne peux pas les reformater mac, impossible!
C'est la seule façon de mettre des données sur mon ibook et là j'ai peur.
Sinon pour 10.3 ou .4 je suis tenter mais j'ai lus que ca ramais et vus mes 128Mo de ram (looser) je n'irais pas loin. je vais d'abord voir si il est capable de me lire un film correctement sans rien changer avant de faire des frais.

En attente de votre aide pour mes connexions dd et ipod, merci.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2008)

bonjour

Habitudes des forums 
ne pas mélanger les trucs 
( et là tu branches du matosse...PC , voir les sujets DD E et ipod à reformater  ou les combines pour passer outre)
Et tu as un ibook ancien et certains ipod ( par exemple) ne seront pas gerés du tout sous de vieux OS .Point barre




En passant on ne sait toujours pas Quel OS tu as...
10.2,? puma? os9?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (20 Mars 2008)

Déjà, c'est bien un iBook Dual que tu as ? Blanc et carré, et pas un coloré en forme de coquillage ?
Pour la mémoire, je te conseille vivement d'en ajouter, il y a 128Mo soudés sur la carte mère il me semble, et un emplacement sous le clavier.

Si tu y ajoutes une barrette de 256Mo il sera à l'aise sous Panther (10.3), avec une de 512Mo il pourra même faire tourner Tiger (10.4), à condition que tu aies un lecteur DVD par contre. Il sera même plus rapide, Mac OS X s'est bonifié à chaque nouvelle version !

C'est de la mémoire SODIMM SDRAM PC 100 ou PC 133, un peu chère aujourd'hui vu les capacités mais toujours trouvable.
Va voir là par exemple :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2620/memoire-dane-elec-512-mo-sodimm-pc-133-garantie-10-ans.html

Sous Panther tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis pour lire un disque dur externe formaté sur PC, ni pour faire reconnaître ton iPod. Tu as de l'USB 1 par contre... pas bien rapide, si tu peux le connecter en FireWire n'hésites pas !


----------



## Valiumop (22 Mars 2008)

OK, merci. Donc là je suis sur pas de doutes j'ai le 10.1 le premier X, et un ibook dual usb.
Donc pour connecter mon ipod je vais aller voir sur une autre partie du forum no souci. Par contre si j'installe le 10.3 sans changer ma ram (pour l'instant je vais investir dans une batterie parce que 30min c'est trop peu d'autonomie vous en conviendrez) ça vas etre impossible?? et si je le fais, pourrais-je retourner sur le 10.1 sans devoir tout réinstaller?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

OS 10.1 et 10.3 sont 2 systeme differents
(10.3 etant plus évolué)

c'est ou l'un ou l'autre 
et tu installes l''un ou l'autre

( faudrait etre TOP maso pour apres 10.3.9 retourner sur 10.1 !!)

Quant à la batterie
y a peut etre besoin de recalibrer 
( caa changera pas grand chose sauf peut etre que le compteur sera plus juste)


----------



## Valiumop (22 Mars 2008)

recalibrer??
j'aimerais juste m'acheter une batterie neuve avec ducoup une autonomie plus grande moi!
pour ce qui est du 10.3 j'aimerais bien je veux juste savoir si avec 128 de ram c'est envisagable. Et aussi je pense pouvoir obtenir un vieux cd d'install' d'un ami mais il n'a plus de licence ni rien juste le cd, ca peut poser probleme?
Et par ailleur si qq'un pouvait me donner le nom d'un bon pack codec avi pour le 10.1 ce serait sympa.
merci


----------



## Valiumop (22 Mars 2008)

Aussi j'ai vus que "Mactracker" pouvait m'aider a connaitre mieux mon ibook mais je ne trouve pas de lien pour osX 10.1, quelqu'un l'aurais t-il?
Désolé pour toutes ces questions, mais pas evident de débuter sur mac (toujour plus que sur PC me direz-vous^^).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

on reprend 
retour arriere

RAM
il y a plusieurs ibook G3 en 128 de ram
( et selon le modele la ram maxi est differente)

de320/576  à 640 
et dans le modele appelé dual USB c'est soit 576 soit 640

faudra voir plus precisement lequel tu as

OS
Et aucun souci avec 10.3
(voire tiger si pas exigeant, c'est _juste-juste_ )

batterie
tu dis etre newbie Mac 
fais nous confiance

le calibrage de batterie est important
( c'est même à refaire regulierement , plus ou moins selon les types de mac)

te concernant
batterie neuve +calibrage propre
+reset de PMU ( machine d'occaze ca fer pas de mal)

tiens je te file l'url d'un site +forum mac specialisé portables dont  des sections machines anciennes
Avec une bonne FAQ ( dont calibrage , reset pmu)
lien faq
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=37


----------



## Valiumop (22 Mars 2008)

ok Pascal, alors si j'ai tout pigé:

Reset pmu je le fais a l'aide d'un cure-dent dans le petit trou qu'il y a sur le ibook
-ca ne me perdra aucune donnée ni config?

Le recalibrage c'est juste le laisser faire quelques cycles entiers consecutifs de charge/decharge complet.
-il n'y a pas de manip' a lancé aupres du system?

Personne n'a un equivalent de mactracker pour osx 10.1??


----------



## Trompe la Mort (22 Mars 2008)

Valiumop a dit:


> recalibrer??
> j'aimerais juste m'acheter une batterie neuve avec ducoup une autonomie plus grande moi!
> pour ce qui est du 10.3 j'aimerais bien je veux juste savoir si avec 128 de ram c'est envisagable. Et aussi je pense pouvoir obtenir un vieux cd d'install' d'un ami mais il n'a plus de licence ni rien juste le cd, ca peut poser probleme?
> Et par ailleur si qq'un pouvait me donner le nom d'un bon pack codec avi pour le 10.1 ce serait sympa.
> merci


J'ai deux bonnes nouvelles pour toi :

Panther (Mac OS X 10.3) peut fonctionner avec 128Mo de RAM. J'ai ressorti les CD fournis avec mon iBook, et il est écrit :

System requirements 
You must have a Macintosh computer with 
 -a PowerPC G3, G4, or G5 processor 
 -built-in USB 
 -at least 128 MB of RAM​
Deuxième bonne nouvelle : les CD fournis fonctionnent sur n'importe quel Mac plus ancien, donc si quelqu'un peut te prêter ou te vendre les CD de Panther, ça ira.

Par contre, avec 128Mo ça va être lent. Vu le prix que tu l'as payé, je comprendrais que tu ne veuille pas investir trop dessus, mais une barrette de 256Mo voire de 128Mo lui ferait un bien inimaginable. Et c'est pas si cher que ça.

Pour la batterie, le recalibrage consiste à faire une décharge complète suivie d'une recharge complète. Tu peux gagner de l'autonomie, mais pas deux heures quand même !

Voilà, bon débuts sur Mac ! 

PS : pour lire une vidéo, tu peux utiliser une vieille version de VLC adaptée à Puma (10.1), à télécharger ici :
 Last Mac OS X package for 10.1 (release 0.7.0)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

@vallumop
c'est pas aussi simple que ca 
ca depend des modeles de mac
(et de batteries)

 on est plein à avoir mactracker ( qui est panther +++)
t'inquiete pas 
l'important est le modele ( marqué sur la facture d'achat neuf que le "bonhomme" a du te donner ou copie)
ou le numero de serie


----------



## Valiumop (22 Mars 2008)

Juste envie de dire *Merci!*
Je reviendrais a ma prochaine galere!

Bon weekend


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

Si tu trouves ton numero de serie


1- SANS mactraker tu as  dejà une foule d'info
là
http://support.apple.com/specs/

2-  # de modele
tu le donnes ici car mactracker donne les VRAIES ram max Apple  donne celles officielles d'origine

2 exemples dual USB: M7698LL
M7692LL 
etc


----------



## Valiumop (23 Mars 2008)

Ca y'est j'ai 10.3!

m8597f     Voila le model. 

Donc si je ne me trompe pas c'est de la So-Dimm SDRam PC100, donc ok c'est parti pour l'achat mais j'ai du mal a trouver de la 512 a moins de 50E alors que la 256 sur ebay environne 20E.
pensez vous que je pourrais lire un .avi avec ça? parce que là pour voir un film avec 128 c'est immonde!!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

il manque une lettre
c'est  sans doute du genre M8597F/A ou M8597F/C

quoiqu'il en soit ce n'est pas le dual USB mais peut etre le P92

et la ram serait de 640 max
PC100 3.3V 144 pin  SO-DMM


pour les films oui  ca passera


----------



## Trompe la Mort (23 Mars 2008)

À quoi il ressemble ton iBook ?

À ça :







Ou à ça :






Le premier est un palourde, le deuxième est un dual usb.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

vu la "classe du numero de modele"c'est surement un ibook gris

mais pas le modele dit dual
( pas les mêmes #de modele)

Alors que ce qui est donné plus correspond  "presque" au modele sorti juste après : P92


----------



## Valiumop (23 Mars 2008)

Merde, c'est  M8597F/A

Et c'est bon signe  de pas etre dual usb  ou c'est une version moins puissante. 

Bon macway assez cher, alors j'ai trouvé ça, c'est bon???

http://www.atlanpolis.com/article_5501_Kingston_So-dimm-SDRAM-256-Mo-PC100-ValueRAM_clic-iconso.html


----------



## Valiumop (23 Mars 2008)

Non c'est pas la palourde!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

peux tu faire un " A propos de ce mac" ( menu pomme) et
RE cliquer dans la fenetre "plus d'infos" et   dire ce que tu y trouves dans les sous rubriques?

edit
et truc et combines 
t'as un bouton editer à droite de tes postes ( modifiables 3 h max)


----------



## Valiumop (23 Mars 2008)

ok pour edit dslé.
si je met en piece jointe le fichier xml c'est bon?
parce que la je tape tout du pc alors pour tout te recopier j'en ai pour un moment.

(Et pour la barette de ram c'est compatible?)


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

hmmm
bof 
on verra quand tu seras sur le mac


----------



## Trompe la Mort (23 Mars 2008)

Valiumop a dit:


> Merde, c'est  M8597F/A
> 
> Et c'est bon signe  de pas etre dual usb  ou c'est une version moins puissante.
> 
> ...



Non, t'inquiètes. Le Dual USB est le premier modèle qui a remplacé la palourde, c'est devenu le nom générique pour les iBook G3 blancs.

Apparemment, tu as un iBook G3 500MHz, avec lecteur de CD et disque de 15Go. Le dernier modèle avec une carte mère à 66MHz, dommage, tous les autres sont à 100MHz !

Pour la barrette, ça ira. Si tu trouves de la Sodimm PC133, ça fonctionnera aussi, et elle sera sans doute moins chère.


----------



## Valiumop (24 Mars 2008)

Ibook
PowerPC 750 (22.15)
500mhz
cache niv. 2 = 256ko
memoire 128Mo
bus = 67mhz
rom demarrage 4.27f1
M8597F/A

Et 15Go dd
Lecteur CD

voila la liste "info materielles"

Pour la ram ok j'en ai trouvé mais le mec (sur ebay) a fait une liste de compatibilités par marque et dans apple il y a plein de modeles d'ibook mais pas le mien il son tous avec les lettres "LL" avant le slash (la où moi j'ai un F) est ce quue ca marchera pas ou bien ils ne les a juste pas tous ecrits???
Je precise c'est bien de la sodimm sdram pc133 (100/66) 144pin.

Et soyons bien d'accords une ram 133mhz est compatible avec mon petit 133mhz?

Aprs j'arrete promis^^
Si c'est bon je commande de suite!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

tous les ibook de cette classe requierent cette barrette 
le souci n'est pas  là

la question ( mineure)  est quel max.

or les infos qui correspondent à la fois à ton numero de modele + les infos postées pointent vers la serie des P92

640 
---
Achat de barrette
Faiire gaffe  à ...la marque

je recommande une certaine "distance" vis à vis des generiques- no name d'origine inconnue sur des sites à la ebay et de priviligier les marques ( cahier des charges et charte qualité serieux)

parmi les réputées
Kingston, Samsung, Corsair, Dane Elec OCZ

d'autre completeront

ou va direct chez macway ( bonne boite et leur noname sont  OK)
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## Valiumop (24 Mars 2008)

ok impec j'ai commandé une samsung 256 faute de frais (puis je ne me servirais ni de Premiere ni de CSalors je pense -j'espere' que ca me suffi)

auriez vous un lien qui m'expliquerais assez clairement la marche a suivre ou la demonstration pour rajouter ma barette?

merci bien de m'avoir aidé messieurs


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

tu peux eexpliquer pourquoi tu a pris QUE 256 et pas une 512?

128 + 512 = 640
ton max

là tu vas etre à 384
boooof


----------



## Valiumop (24 Mars 2008)

Parce que je ne suis meme pas au smic et que je n'avais pas prevus d'investir dans un portable mac puis vus la difference de prix 256/512. Et qu'il est pas tout neuf, meme avec 512 ce sera pas un g4 ac leopard, si mac me plait, j'en doute pas, mon prochain ordi sera un mac et donc j'investirais a ce moment là!

Pour l'installer tu aurais un lien?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux eexpliquer pourquoi tu a pris QUE 256 et pas une 512?
> 
> 128 + 512 = 640
> ton max
> ...



Si t'avais bien lu, il a acheté son iBook G3 500 à 100&#8364; et une barrette de 512 Mo coûte 70&#8364;. Je crois que s'il avait les moyens, il aurait pris un MacBook Air avec SuperDrive !  

Et 384Mo de RAM sous Panther, ça le fait ! Le mien était livré avec 256Mo, c'était correct, en le passant à 384Mo ça allait très bien, et en le passant à 640Mo, je n'ai pas vu de différence avant de passer sous Tiger, en gros. On ne parle pas de Leopard, sur un MacIntel avec Rosetta et une mémoire vidéo partagée ! 

Pour installer la barrette : si c'est comme sur les iBook G4, il faut enlever le clavier (une "vis" entre F5 et F6, et deux tirettes autour de F1 et F11), dessous il y a une trappe à dévisser pour insérer la barette. Les instructions sont imprimées à côté de cette trappe !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

Ah parce que je lis mal...
Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire..
( et par ailleurs on n'est pas intime de Vallumop  et  donc aucune idée du budget alloué)

Quant aux barrettes , plus elles sont de type " ancien" plus elles sont chères.


----------



## Valiumop (26 Mars 2008)

Trompe la mort decrit tres bien mon cas^^!

MErci pr les instructions et merci pour le reste aussi a vous, i'll be back (si ma barette est mal installée).


----------

